# Birthday Shooting Question



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Next year, I had an idea on how to blow out my candles at my outdoor party. As long as no one was behind my cake, I was going to shoot the wick or flame of each candle.

Would a shot near or through the flame create a slight wind (or whatever you would call the breeze around a projectile) to blow out the flame. If so, I see a dramatic B-Day.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Good idea. I buy my birthday candles at the bulk store, Don't have to shoot them out, by the time the last one is lit, the first 4 or 5 are melted away.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

AJW said:


> Good idea. I buy my birthday candles at the bulk store, Don't have to shoot them out, by the time the last one is lit, the first 4 or 5 are melted away.


or the cake is up in flames? HA just kidding..

SS.. all I can say is make a free practice attempts with an individual candle.... If you do succeed it would be cool to see on vid...

Good luck

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

start practicing . if i were you, id buy the number candles instead of the individual ones for every year of your existance .


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great idea for your birthday! That will impress the guests, just don't hit the cake lol..
Here's me doing so, no cake unfortunately, but lights out all the same..


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Great idea for your birthday! That will impress the guests, just don't hit the cake lol..
> Here's me doing so, no cake unfortunately, but lights out all the same..


NIIIIICCCCEEEE! You know this was on my list to do.... Great seeing it.. you da man.

LGD


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

@Bullseyeben- That's exactly what I want to do. Now I just want to work on reaching your excellence!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Increase ammo size, decrease ammo weight, don't shoot from too far, with decent projectile volume and speed it should create a strong enough turbulence in air to blow the candle


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

sparrowslinger said:


> @Bullseyeben- That's exactly what I want to do. Now I just want to work on reaching your excellence!


Give it a crack mate, you might suprise yourself! All the best..


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks guys! I just don't know how to set up for practice. I do most of my shooting at my cottage in Canada, which only has one floor. I could clamp it in front of my catchbox, would this work successfully?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Have a look at this vid, I'm shooting at only the candle wick, as the rest of the candle sits nicely inside the bricks hole. These tea light candles are cheap and burn for hours, so if only the wick is exposed from the brick, you can get many hours of practice in


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Good shot, Ben! I won't be from THAT far away, but hopefully I can get the job done.


----------

